# Dialup Warning! Pic Intense!



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok, Tonights shots of my main Reef tank with the new Squamosa Clam (First Pic)


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Dangggggggggggggggggggggggggg!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

love the brain, the candy cane on the barnicles, and all the clams, looks really great keri. and you dont need any of my fire and ice. you have your own!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow! Bravo! I'm glad I have cable internet so I could enjoy them.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> love the brain, the candy cane on the barnicles, and all the clams, looks really great keri. and you dont need any of my fire and ice. you have your own!!!


What I have, (I was told) is not F & I but is as close to it as he could get. He said it looks a little like it.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

well thats what mine look like, ill send you some more, but they look the same to me, maybe im just color blind or stupid.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Color blind I might buy but stupid? I don't think so. You're like me and have learned alot in a short time.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

they look the same though right? if so, ill cut you the other two and just a couple of these for your little lady.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

They look close. Not sure they are exact. No way to be 100% sure unless side by side.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Reefneck said:


> They look close. Not sure they are exact. No way to be 100% sure unless side by side.


well that wont be long from now


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Do you have an angel in there? A aquaintence I have has one in his tank and it sorta looks like there is one hiding in the 1st pic.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

BlackArchFish said:


> Do you have an angel in there? A aquaintence I have has one in his tank and it sorta looks like there is one hiding in the 1st pic.


thats a flame angel.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes, It is a Flame Angel. A Dwarf Angel species.


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

hehe nice keri


----------

